# Why Dave Palumbo and John Romano Really left Muscular Development!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why Dave Palumbo and John Romano Really left Muscular Development! by John Romano Many would describe it as a ???cyber riot??? that erupted after MD publisher Steve Blechman abruptly and unceremoniously fired Dave Palumbo and me from our executive positions at Muscular Development.* For the last week, he and his staff have struggled with a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

